

4Chan Accepts Bitcoin - doublextremevil
https://www.4chan.org/pass

======
Nursie
Awesome, between /b/, money launderers, the Silk Road, and its arms-dealing
offshoot, bitcoin may have attracted the attention of all the scumbags on the
internet!

~~~
scotty79
I'm strongly surprised that is not widely used for money laundering yet.

It seems perfect for the purpose of storing value and moving it semi-
anonymously. Especially since you can just buy a bunch of very generic
hardware with stolen money and mine pure money.

I'm hoping underground will adopt bitcoins widely before I'll be forced to
sell the ones I own.

Maybe there has to be generation change for that, but luckily gangster
generations are shorter than average ones.

~~~
frozenport
Not enough coins. Money laundering is billions and billions of dollars. How
does one anonymously move 1 billion dollars, without suspicion? Any large
purchase or sale sticks out like a sore thumb.

~~~
mtgx
Number of coins is pretty irrelevant (except for UX purposes, I guess). What
matters is what's the total worth of the Bitcoin coins. Until all Bitcoins are
worth hundreds of billions of dollars, with thousands of dollars per Bitcoin
(at which point everyone will be using "micro-coins" for daily transactions),
they won't be able to do that.

------
lousy_sysadmin
"Reddit Accept Bitcoin"

"4Chan Accept Bitcoin"

"____ Accept Bitcoin"

Is this going to be a trend on HackerNews post?

~~~
89a
HackerNews Accept Bitcoin?

~~~
gnu8
Maybe it should be HackerNew Accept Bitcoin since we're dropping the s from
every word.

Bitcoin needs to be plural and accept needs to be in the present tense. This
makes no sense.

~~~
owendbybest
Does "Yen" make sense to you?

------
gesman
I working on free woprdpress plugin that will allow anyone to build beautiful
online store and accept bitcoins for sales of physical and digital products.
Fully automatically and zero fees to a middle man! Ping me if you want to be
notified about release.

------
mtgx
They're using Coinbase it seems.

------
anon6567
What can you buy @ 4chan?

~~~
cytzol
A 4chan Pass, which allows you to bypass the CAPTCHA for a year.

------
C0rn3j
But i dont accept 4chan.

